# Here's one I always wanted to do as a T-jet



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I never got to doing the T-Jet version, but here it is in 1/43rd.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*More pictures of the Lola GT*


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Gee, I remember having one of those in 1/43 scale diecast! I think the company that made it was Polistil around 1969.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice Job!!!! :thumbsup: I guess Size does matter 

Wifey just ordered a 1/32 scalextric Digital set for me for my BD.......Looking forward to running some large scale cars and lane changing ability should make for some realistic racing.

Love my HO stuff and still have several Nascar Die cast Conversions to do but I am drooling over the new 1/32 Aston Martin And all of the Slot it GT style releases this year..........I am going to need to build a really big addition    :wave:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

TGtycopro said:


> Love my HO stuff and still have several Nascar Die cast Conversions to do but I am drooling over the new 1/32 Aston Martin And all of the Slot it GT style releases this year..........I am going to need to build a really big addition    :wave:


That's why I had to settle for 1/43rd. I don't have space for 1/32nd because I won't settle for a layout that is too small. I have my 1/43rd layout on a 12' X 5' table and it is just right. Sure I would like it to be bigger but it's size is really good. I like my HO stuff too, but I really enjoy doing customs and HO was a little too small for me to deal with as far as that goes. With these I am getting into building my own chassis. I am going to begin doing my own vac-forming soon. And it is a lot of fun for me to look for stuff I can make into slot cars.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Well i hear Artin has been coming out with some nicer stuff of late ( and the older ones that can be had pretty cheap can be reworked & customized.)
I picked up a couple Artin Monte Carlo's (I believe) for 1 buck each last year at a flea market................Ive still got them and figured one day I'd dress them up a bit or maybe work out a trade with someone.

Tough thing about 1/43 for me is figuring scale when scratchbuilding........Metric is not my favorite thing.Sure hope Canada never invades................ 

Ive been playing around with Slot3000 and I think i can do a decent layout in the space I have if I rebuild the benchwork removing the left walls benchwork and following the reworked plan putting the layout within the red.

I guess we shall see what I can come up with. Its one reason i went digital since I can do a 2 lane yet run more cars and even run a Challenger car when I'm running solo.
Wont be long and you'll be able to digitize those 1/43 cars too i'll bet


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Very nice as always! What does the rest of the track look like? It is nice to see track that isn't black.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is a shot of my whole track. I will probably finish the landscaping in the fall.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Your looking a bit crowded there I have room for a few more slots.....


Dave lol


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice Road course............Lots of straights some great technical area's and it looks like good length........ near 60 foot lanes?
Scenery always adds So much.

Dave, I wish i had his crowding problems..............LOL

Those 2 Artins that I mentioned I have Are Monte Carlo's.............Must have been a pair from a set I would guess.
Ones red and ones black both are numbered. They will make nice customizing projects one day


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks, yes the track is 54' and lap times on both lanes are close to equal. The inside being faster for me, but a bit harder to drive well. Most visitors like the outside lane. 

When I read your last post I was hoping the Montes were the 80s version. I would have made you an offer. Now it sounds like they are the 90s version. They are good for making Nascar. They can be lowered a bit. If you want to lower them more you can lay the motor down flat and hot glue it in place. This allows most of the Artin cars to go pretty low. There are also lower profile motors we get from Goldmine-Electric for $1.25 a piece that allow us to go very low and fit under the hoods of Corvettes, Jags and I am now working on a pair of super low LMPs.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Kooking good so far. Until I retire I will be stuck with plain old plywood. Is the overhead bridge part of your lap counter?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, its my light gantry.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

> sounds like they are the 90s version. They are good for making Nascar.


Yep Yep Yep, Thats exactly what they are and exactly what I was thinking of doing with them.
The red one has Dale Jr written all over it so all i need is a set of decals. some Nascar style tires etc.................Not sure about the black.......Hmmm Dale senior goodwrench car maybe?
Father and son custom set?

There ya go making me think LOL!!

When I get to the point where I am ready to tackle this pair, I may have a lot of questions for you about hop ups etc.
It may be a while since I am chomping at the bit to get this new scalextric digital set and try it out.

Sounds like i'll be ripping out and rebuilding my benchwork............If i work things right I may be able to get this and an HO track layout in to boot.

Need another few feet for a drag track  I wonder how th wifey would feel about a hole punched through into the shower for a finish line :jest: :roll: :jest:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

You can run the 1/43rds on your 1/32nd track. You need to lower the voltage or you will blow the lights immediately. I don't run lights anyway. The motors will last a while at 13 volts. Slot Car World sells a green endbell motor for $5 that snaps right into the 1/43rd Artins and can handle the voltage forever.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Think I can fit a digital chip in there??
Hmmm maybe Artin will one day come out with one that will work on a scaley track 

By the time I get to these, we may have some kind of digital co-operation amongst manufacturers......Ya think??


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know much about the digital stuff. I wish there was somewhere to go and try it out.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Pop on by anytime your in northern MN.............I should be able to get you behind the wheel by then for sure 

You could check scalextric USA site and see if there are any dealers in your area. Might be worth a shot. Never know, they may have a simple figure 8 drift car set setup in the hobby shop........if not, mebbe some fast talking would get one set up!! LOL


----------

